# oxdrover14 farm journal new pics!!!!!



## oxdrover14 (Mar 23, 2012)

1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?  New Hampshire. cold winters and hot summers 
2.    How many people are in your family? Marital status? 6.  single 
3.    How would you define your farm? currently small animal wise. 
4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed? buy land and make hayfields 
5.    Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to? not a complete build but have worked on all of those 
6.    Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet? steel. 
7.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer? my great grampa and grampa 
8     Is it a hobby or an occupation? a little bit of both right now
9.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more? im fairly knowledgebale in raising animals and growing veggies. id like to be better at building complete structures on my own.
10.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do? thats a hard one because i love almost any farming. i know i will never raise alpacas or llamas. (sorry to anyone who love them!)
11.   Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply? for sure. 
12.   Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world? in my goat shed.
13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?i can drive a 10 wheeler if that counts and ive been driving tractors on my own since i was 4-5 
14.   Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these? not really. 
15.   Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?i can have anything. currently mine and my grampas farm consists a team of oxen, 2 teams of percherons, i just sold off some young goats so only 6 boers right now and 4 of them are bred, 17 ducks, 12 quail, 50 chickens, with 150 eggs in my incubator. and 4 dogs
16.   Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood? never tried honestly.
17.   Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing? yes! i usually have a personal garden which i grow carrots, tomatoes, cucumbers, beans, peas, squash, and rhubarb. but my grampa owns an apple orchard where he grows apples, winter squash, sweet corn, pumpkins, broom corn, and we just started growing grain corn for our animals.
18.   Do you fish? Bait or explosives? i love fishing. bait.
19.   How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country? our lot has only 5 acres  but my great grandmother owns 100 acres across the street and my grampa owns over 200 acres  a mile up the road
20.   Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed? n/a 
21.   What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?apples. id like to learn more about wheat and oats.
22.   If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take? not sure. 
23.   Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet? mostly good at framing. 
24.   Are you interested in herbal animal medicine? not really. 
25.   If you could live any place you chose, where would it be? right where i am! but if i had to move for some reason id move to Alaska!
26.    Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking? we heat our house with an outdoor furnace and my dad get all his wood for free from his excavation company when he clears a lot. and we have a fireplace
27.    What would your ideal super hero/villain be? invisable man!
28.    Are your family or friends also interested in animals? some of them. 
29.    Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs? i dont mind cooking when i have to but wouldnt want to everyday. i love all farm grown foods!
30.   What was your best animal experience? Worst? watching my first goats being born. cant really think of a worst off hand. 
31.    Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs? i shoot a turkey every spring or fall and try to shoot a deer every fall but they are usuall to smart for me!
32.    What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm? growing all our own hay and corn for feeding our animals
33.    Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve? i usually bring all the bigger stuff to a slaughterhouse but can do chickens and any other small animal.
34.   Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to? an outdoor furnace. 
35    What is on your to do list? fix up my great grammas barn across the street for my goats and get a few dairy cows.
36.   Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to? never completley but i do as much as i can. 
37.   In what do you trust? in god.
38.  Do you make and fix things yourself to save money? i do as much as i can. 
39.  Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits yes


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice ta meet ya.   Percherons eh?  I love the big draft horses.   I also love goats.


----------



## elevan (Mar 23, 2012)

Welcome to BYH journaling!  I'm looking forward to reading your journal.


----------



## oxdrover14 (Mar 23, 2012)

Ya my grandpa has always had percherons with a team or two of Belgians over the years. We have. A team of 7 year dapple gray geldings standing and 18.0 and 18.1 and the new team we got a few weeks ago are a team of 3 year old gelding standing at only 16.3 or so hands they will most likely be chunkier rather than tall which is what my grandpa like cause lifting the harness onto the grays is sometimes a pain.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 24, 2012)

I am jealous!


----------



## oxdrover14 (Mar 25, 2012)

not much new today. went and looked at some harness for the new horses and didnt end up buying any. brought an apple bin of corn to my storage trailer yesterday for the cows/goats/chickens from my grandpas. 

tomorrow morning at 7:30 i have someone from the state coming out to get my chickens NPIP certified so that will be out of the way. and then i will try to get some pictures of my animals to put on here.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 26, 2012)

Pictures?  Did you say Pictures?  

We love pictures on this website.


----------



## oxdrover14 (Mar 26, 2012)

well i tried to upload som pics from my new computer and it doesnt have the right image something or another so it might a a little while on the pictures but maybe tomorrow. 

nothing new today ended up having to work a half day. so that was good. you hear alot of people complaining about having to go to work but im thankful about being buisy with work.


----------



## oxdrover14 (Apr 8, 2012)

my buck. not a great pic but you get the idea. 





1 1/2 year old doe. currently bred to moose (my buck) and building an udder.







1 1/2 year old doe also bred to moose. 





this was a spotted doeling i lost to pnemonia this year. love that spot! 





the spotted doeling mother


more pictures tonight!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 8, 2012)

I love your pictures.  I'd like to see more of your farm!  Your goats are very pretty.   I can see why you like the spot.


----------



## oxdrover14 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thank you! I did take more tonight but got caught up with Easter dinner and family and friends over. So hopefully tomorrow. 
Happy Easter! He has risen!


----------



## oxdrover14 (Apr 12, 2012)

some chicks learning to use the nipple waterer this winter. 





my steers. 





the horses in the stalls


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## elevan (Apr 12, 2012)

What type of bottle are you using with the chicken nipple?


----------



## oxdrover14 (Apr 13, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> What type of bottle are you using with the chicken nipple?


It's a plastic fruit jar. Works great for a small number of chicks or the first few days for a bigger group but I had 25 chicks using so I  was filling it 10 times a day!


----------

